# Need gift idea for co-worker going on maternity leave



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Any ideas for a gift under $30 I could give a co-worker who will be going on maternity leave at the end of this week? I guess something she could use even if someone else gets here the same sort of thing? (If it matters, it's her second child, and I'd guess she's in her early 30s.)

Thanks, all you KBoards enablers.

PS: If it's available via Amazon Prime, that's a plus.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you wanting a gift for her or a gift for the baby? I found this book when looking for a gift for my new granddaughter.



I think it is a perfect gift and will always get it for baby showers, etc. It is also available as a board book that can take wear and tear from the kids themselves as they get older.

Gift cards are a little more impersonal, but if they are for a local retailer (Target, Penney's, Wal-Mart, etc.), they are always useful as mother can get something for herself or get whatever else she still needs for baby from diapers to payment on a new stroller or crib. I think Target gift cards were the most appreciated by my daughter-in-law while on her recent maternity leave.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I always try to give a "boppy" which is a donut shaped lap bed for a baby.  Used to be under $30, but that was a few years ago.  Everyone I know who has had one loved it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Are you wanting a gift for her or a gift for the baby? I found this book when looking for a gift for my new granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this suggestion, Chris! I have three pregnant people here at the Free Clinic--this will be great for all of them. Thanks!

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Thanks for this suggestion, Chris! I have three pregnant people here at the Free Clinic--this will be great for all of them. Thanks!
> 
> L


You are welcome! I really do consider it the perfect gift for any new baby, no matter how well you do or don't know the parents. I took it to the hospital when Kamdyn was born and read it to her when she was just hours old. She listened intently the entire time and her 3-year-old brother was enthralled by the dancing polar bears and wanted me to read it "just to him" when I finished reading it to her. It's hard not to get emotional when reading "they whispered your name" and you do just that... It is officially my favorite children's book ever.

Even if they already have the book in their home, because it celebrates the uniqueness of every child, it is still perfect for a new baby to have their own.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In a similar situation, I gave a couple of those dispensers for hand sanitizing goop, and a gigantic bottle of refill goop.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I always try to give a "boppy" which is a donut shaped lap bed for a baby. Used to be under $30, but that was a few years ago. Everyone I know who has had one loved it.


I second this. I loved my boppy and even if they have one from the first baby, it might be squished a bit. (I got mine second hand from my sister in law, and it was a bit flat.) Plus, they can keep one in the car and one in the house.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Nog, here is a link to a Boppy, lots of choices and they are a really useful gift.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

One of the best things I found when I had my son a few years ago was this:

http://www.amazon.com/Munchkin-Hammer-Diaper-Dispenser-Colors/dp/B001QKDI48/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379366539&sr=8-1&keywords=arm+%26+hammer+diaper+bag+dispenser

Perfect for holding a poopy diaper until you can find a trashcan, knowing you won't stink up a store or friend's trash, or for holding an poop covered outfit in the diaper bag with no fear of leaks or smell.

Now I always include it as part of a baby shower present. You could attach one to a gift card or buy one plus some refills.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

A pregnant gal in my life just last weekend begged me to take her for a pedicure. It seems she can no longer see her feet! So a spa gift certificate for pedi or mani would be appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

KayBratt said:


> A pregnant gal in my life just last weekend begged me to take her for a pedicure. It seems she can no longer see her feet! So a spa gift certificate for pedi or mani would be appreciated, I'm sure.


I got my first pedi when I was pregnant for this very reason. It was heaven.

While gift cards are impersonal, we certainly appreciated them. And I loved my Boppy. I also recommend Boudreaux's Butt Paste Diaper Rash Ointment. I wish we'd tried it earlier.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

To see all of the pages before buying, 
http://mybear.net/animal/bear-and-cub/

Personally, I am planning on buying copies of this book, and its sequel, for each of my children (not that they are going to be parents any time soon!!)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas. I went ahead and ordered the "board" version of _The Night You Were Born_, and think I'll pick up a little gift basket at one of the local stores here. Had Amazon gift-wrap the book and they should deliver it to me at work tomorrow: perfect.  (I generally hate shopping.)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Gym membership to help her lose the baby weight... stuffed bear for the bebe... hell, get them diapers.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Gym membership to help her lose the baby weight...


Uh, Sean, you may not want to do that. You don't ever want to infer that a woman needs to lose weight!

I thought the pedicure idea was fabulous!!!


----------

